# Mangano in a community tank?



## DarkAngel (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi all,

Just in at the LFS I saw something that they described as a 'mangano' - nice fish, black with horizontal blue stripes. I was thinking of getting some for my community tank but they said it was a bit aggressive. I've got a 55g with some electric blues and yellows at the moment, would they fit in alright?

Also, since I'm on the topic, can anyone recommend any other good additions to the tank? I want some cool colours in there, not just the yellow and blue - maybe some purples or reds or something. And how many should I be putting in?

Thanks a lot,
Joel


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Check this out... I pilfered the link from the Profiles. The common name is maingano, and it fit your description.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=756

That the one?

Here's the species article....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_cyaneorhabdos.php

Sorry I can't help more. I've never kept them.


----------



## DarkAngel (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah, that looks like it. It says in the profile: "It should not be kept together with other Melanochromis because they see other horizontally-stripped cichlids as a threat and could get rather aggressive. " So does that mean they're alright with other cichlids apart from Melanochromis? Anyone had any experience with these guys?

Thanks
Joel


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

I keep Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos together with several other species. They do fine and the others also. They leave others alone, they just don't take bullying. In that case they can get agressive towards others. With them in my tank are:

Labidochromis caeruleus
Metriaclima estherae
Pseudotropheus polit
Dimidiochromis compressiceps

Peter


----------



## fishboy123 (Aug 14, 2004)

for a red fish you could try a ruby red peacock or german red put a trio 1m 2f if you want breeding for purple you could try rusties because they go purpleish i think and are the same temperament as yellow labs so they wont be aggresive.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

went to petco yesterday for food and they had six fish in a tank up for adoption. 2 were these and i sooped up all six for free. 1 electric blue, 1 socofoli, and 2 afra and all were 2-4" i was like.......   :thumb:


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

as long as theres no johannis in the tank there alright, easy to breed also.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I have two in my tank 1M/1F, see my sig for stock list. Definitely a great addition IMO but I wish I could get at least 1 more Female the same size. The Male IS aggressive and hands down the dominant Male in the tank (harassing but no damage to others). Just keeps everbody on their toes (fins). They do seem to ignore the yellow Labs.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 3 of them. My avitar is one. I don't know what sex mine are but one is definately the boss of the other 2. They aren't really agressive to my other fish. Mine really aren't as black as Hoosier Tanks are either.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

He is my male in the pic. My other Maingano, the female, is colored lighter especially on its belly similar to your avatar. 8)


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm maybe I have 3 females then. :roll: Oh well, I wasn't really wanting them to breed anyway. Was kinda thinking about an all male tank though. I think I'll just quit thinking and enjoy the tank :thumb: lol.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

*Dewdrop*, What size are yours? I think their size will have a lot to do with it as well. When mine were younger they were both colored similar to your avatar.

*DarkAngel*, did you get the one at your LFS?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Shoot I wish my camera batteries weren't dead again. I just went and turned the light on to kinda measure them lol. All three had been pretty pale looking today but just now the boss of the 3 was almost what you would call black in the darker places. #2 fish was darker too but a tad lighter than the "boss" and the 3rd one was still pretty pale like they all were earlier today. Maybe I have 2 males and female after all. To answer your question, Hoosier Tank, they are about 2.5" or a little longer but not quite 3". Wonder why they got darker when the lights were out? I've noticed their colors change before too. One of the ways I know it's time for a water change is they get paler in color. It's only been about 4 days since I did a 50% water change though so today I was beginning to think I had all females. Maybe they are a little stressed because of their new tank mates (2 more baby auratus and 2 young kenyi).


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but these guys - Maingano's - are hands down my favourite cichlid.

Amazing colours, amazing character, not stupid-aggressive but they will stand their ground, and they breed well too.

I have a group of 6 fairly young ones, coming up to 3 inches. 2 males and 4 females. One of the males is tank boss and is as dark as on Hoosier's photo. The other male it a little lighter, and the females are like on the avatar. My first female is holding as we speak - noticed it about 4 days ago.

I have them in with 6 Yellow Labs in a 2 species 35g setup with a big rock wall and a careful setup that provides each with a home to enjoy. They have been with me for a little over 6 months and are growing, thriving and absolutely wonderful to have.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I agree, not too mean like an Auratus, their just ornery. Shortly after the last posts I ordered two more sub-adult females and EVERYBODY is much happier.


----------

